# Thank you from AIB Insurance



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a quick note to thank all forum members who have taken policies out with us.

We've had a really good year with the GTR community and GTR.co.uk have played a massive part in this so we would like to thank the people involved in the club and it's readership.

If you're sourcing insurance, please do not hesistate to call the team on 02380 268351 or visit https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk for an instant quote and cover.

Thanks again

AIB Insurance


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

*AIB Insurance are 25 today!*

Today we are thrilled to announce it's our birthday and we are a quarter of a century years old.

From previously being owned by the British Hang Gliding and Paragliding association to long standing relationships with car, van and motorhome clubs, read our story here:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/we-are-25-years-old-today-wow-how-time-has-flown

Should you need any motor, home, commercial or even airsports insurance, give us a call now on 02380 268351.

Thanks

AIB Insurance


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Do you do multicar policy with modified cars and bikes. I also need house insurance, just after a simple yearly figure on the lot.

Cheers


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

simGTR said:


> Do you do multicar policy with modified cars and bikes. I also need house insurance, just after a simple yearly figure on the lot.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, we do multi car policies, alone with home insurance policies. Please give the team a call on 02380 268351 and one of our sales team will take the details and work out some prices for you, or drop me a message with your contact number and I'll get someone to call you 

Thanks

AIB Insurance


----------

